# Anyone going to Midwest Furfest?



## Caedman (Aug 31, 2012)

Just wondering how many of you plan to attend The Midwest Furfest in November in Illinois?  If so, be on the lookout for a big black panther with blue hair and a soul patch on his chin!


----------



## Sassifrass (Sep 18, 2012)

*hoof wave* I think I am! Watch for a sage and white girly goat!


----------



## Friar Don (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi there!  Brand new to the Forums...my first posting, in fact.  Hope I am doing this right.  I and my son and his buddy are all planning on attending MFF. We're quite excited about it. Hope to meet you there. Maybe we can meet up?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2012)

No, no one is going to MFF. It's closing down forever because of it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wait, what?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Wait, what?


[/sarcasm making fun of the thread title]


----------



## Bir (Oct 3, 2012)

It's not fun when you have to tell people you're being sarcastic. 

Anyway yes I am going, even though last year the whole convention was a total bore. XP

I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

I went once 3 years ago.  It was fun being with friends, but meeting new people sucked cuz a bunch of people I talked to were fucking lame as shit. So many nanny booboos.


----------



## Friar Don (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you two had a 'less than stellar' experience at MFF.  I am excited to attend.  Have never been to Chicago, so this is a con/tourist trip for me.  Plan on seeing some of the city sights and when time permits...enjoy the con!  hehe.  My son and his buddy are I are all rooming at the overflow hotel.  I don't have a fursuit, but they do; my son is "Blueberry" and his friend is "Diego".  So look for us at MFF!  God Bless You!


----------



## Caedman (Oct 7, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> [/sarcasm making fun of the thread title]




/FAIL



Friar Don said:


> Sorry to hear that you two had a 'less than stellar' experience at MFF.  I am excited to attend.  Have never been to Chicago, so this is a con/tourist trip for me.  Plan on seeing some of the city sights and when time permits...enjoy the con!  hehe.  My son and his buddy are I are all rooming at the overflow hotel.  I don't have a fursuit, but they do; my son is "Blueberry" and his friend is "Diego".  So look for us at MFF!  God Bless You!



Maybe we can meet up somewhere.  This will be my first Furry convention (first of many, I hope!).  I have a room at the hotel where the convention is being held. 

I'll be there with my red-headed handler named Trouble.  Yep... he's a fox.  

My fursona's name is Snark.  I thought about keeping Caedman, but people kept mispronouncing it.  :~/



Bir said:


> It's not fun when you have to tell people you're being sarcastic.
> 
> Anyway yes I am going, even though last year the whole convention was a total bore. XP
> 
> I'll be there on Saturday.



I'm curious.  Why was it a bore?  It seems they do a lot of things that other cons do (which isn't necessarily original...) and that people are generally happy with those sorts of activities.



d.batty said:


> I went once 3 years ago.  It was fun being with friends, but meeting new people sucked cuz a bunch of people I talked to were fucking lame as shit. So many nanny booboos.



Not sure what that means... what's a nanny boo boo in reference to?

heh.  rhymes.  



Sassifrass said:


> *hoof wave* I think I am! Watch for a sage and white girly goat!



Awesome!  I'll look for you!  It may be hard to see you... the vision in my suit is less than perfect, but if I bump into you, say hello!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2012)

On the bottom right of peoples' posts, you will see a quotation mark shaped button with a plus next to it. Click it for each post that you want to quote when you want to quote multiple and then hit reply to thread instead of posting multiple times in a row, please. Alternatively, there's an edit post button that you could also use. Thanks.


----------



## Caedman (Oct 7, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> On the bottom right of peoples' posts, you will see a quotation mark shaped button with a plus next to it. Click it for each post that you want to quote when you want to quote multiple and then hit reply to thread instead of posting multiple times in a row, please. Alternatively, there's an edit post button that you could also use. Thanks.



The odd thing was I responded to all the messages separately.  Oh well, I'll know better in the future.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 7, 2012)

Caedman said:


> /FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nanny booboo is someone that does nothing but whine and bitch about everything.


----------



## Caedman (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks. I confused that with "honey booboo" at first, though even saying the name makes me want to cut out my tongue.


----------



## Friar Don (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey there, Caedman/Snark...We are staying at the overflow hotel, but will spend our time at the con site.  But, I will make time to see as much co Chicago as possible...since I have never been there before.  Yes, let's do meet up.  I will be with Blueberry and Diego (just look up Diego on Youtube, he has a channel).  You said folks mispronounce your name...I would pronounce it Kade-mun, is that close?  God Bless You and have a great day!


----------



## Bir (Oct 8, 2012)

> I'm curious.  Why was it a bore?  It seems they do a lot of things that other cons do (which isn't necessarily original...) and that people are generally happy with those sorts of activities.



Everyone there was either drunk, high, whining, too loud, too eager to hug everyone, or insanely stupid. I met a few decent people including a couple favorite artists, but this one girl I wanted to punch in the face - she was going around yanking on fursuit mask muzzles and pissing everyone off. There was a creep ass down in the game room that kept talking about some dead chick, and I saw a dude pee in the water jugs that were lying around for suiters to drink. 

I'm only going there for the Artist's Alley and the Dealers Den.

And the rave was pitiful. xD


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 8, 2012)

Bir said:


> Everyone there was either drunk, high, whining, too loud, too eager to hug everyone, or insanely stupid. I met a few decent people including a couple favorite artists, but this one girl I wanted to punch in the face - she was going around yanking on fursuit mask muzzles and pissing everyone off. There was a creep ass down in the game room that kept talking about some dead chick, and I saw a dude pee in the water jugs that were lying around for suiters to drink.
> 
> I'm only going there for the Artist's Alley and the Dealers Den.
> 
> And the rave was pitiful. xD



fucking furries man...fucking furries


----------



## Tigercougar (Oct 8, 2012)

Sad how one of the top 3 conventions is such a mess...why do people do unsanitary shit at cons? *wretch*


----------



## Caedman (Oct 9, 2012)

*Friar Don*:  exactly right pronunciation.  Thank you!

*Bir*: that's horrible. Was any of that reported to the con organizers?  As for the guy peeing in the water jugs, that's disgusting.   I'll have to remember to bring my own Gatorade. 

Im going to hope that was a one time thing. If the water tastes funny, I'm going to try another swig. If it still tastes funny, I'm outta there.


----------



## Bir (Oct 9, 2012)

Caedman - I reported everything I saw. My entire day was pretty much just being appalled and trying to find people to report things to.

I did hear that it was quite nearly the biggest furry con in existence, but it seemed pretty small and just made up of close-knit groups that weren't much into interacting. Not like at ACen,where people in cosplays were eager to talk to you and such. Guess I'm just spoiled by how big ACen was that no convention of any size will seem big anymore XP I dunno. 

Most of the people at MFF seemed like generally nice people, though. Like I said, I got to meet a few of my favorite artists and pick up some cool thingamabobbers that caught my eye. I guess the convention was what you'd imagine a bunch of furries gathered under one roof would be: Loud, smelly, and downright weird.

I did knock right into this one horse transvestite thing at the rave, I felt so bad. I have no idea who he/she was, but I'm pretty sure I stepped on his/her foot pretty hard. 

And maybe I was just weirded out too much or something. I felt like I was being surrounded by people that just want to hump everything they see, so I was a bit freaked. XD

/endBirbeingparanoid


----------



## Otto042 (Oct 10, 2012)

yes!


----------



## Caedman (Oct 11, 2012)

Bir said:


> Caedman - I reported everything I saw. My entire day was pretty much just being appalled and trying to find people to report things to.
> 
> I did hear that it was quite nearly the biggest furry con in existence, but it seemed pretty small and just made up of close-knit groups that weren't much into interacting. Not like at ACen,where people in cosplays were eager to talk to you and such. Guess I'm just spoiled by how big ACen was that no convention of any size will seem big anymore XP I dunno.
> 
> ...



So I take it you're not going...  
Well, that's unfortunate that your experience was so poor.  I'm going to meet some of the folks I follow on FA, visit the artist den, dance a bit, perhaps go to some of the panels, meet the special guests, relax and try to enjoy myself.  As with most things, ill keep my expectations low so I'm not disappointed.  

Horse transvestite thing??  I hope they show up this year!!!!!1!!!11


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll be there!

Infact, my friend Tapio and I are looking for 2 - 3 roomies for our room we booked at the hotel c:


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 23, 2012)

Ayyyyyyyyeeeeeee


----------



## Shane_Rufus (Oct 25, 2012)

I booked my flight, just still don't have a room. Because, y'know, I'm smart like that.


----------



## Bulveye (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll be there! The programming was announced recently: http://sched.furfest.org/
Will I see anyone at the poker tournaments on Saturday? I'd like to put a face to everyone's chips I'll be taking!


----------



## Harlequin Raven (Nov 3, 2012)

I will be there! My mate (Duck) is hosting a panel about the social stigma of being a fur. He is a clinical psychologist (Enter the 'quack' jokes here), so he actually knows what he is talking about...usually. ;> I have always had a great time at MFF, though I do know there are always some real weirdos where ever you go. I guess I am just good at weeding out the psychos and finding decent people to hang out with.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep! Ebonyleopard and I will be there!


----------



## Lunar (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm 73% sure I'll be going.  I think I have a room lined up, the only issue is where I'm getting my money from.  I'm either taking out some inheritance or, if my interview goes well tomorrow, they'll start me working soon enough to have money to go.


----------



## Princess Rei (Nov 7, 2012)

If anyone's looking for a roomspace, lemme know asap! I have one spot that I need filled in, because I had to cancel.


----------



## dienle (Nov 14, 2012)

I might go


----------



## shootmister (Nov 14, 2012)

Wish I could, You would think mid west would mean its more towards the west like the west side of Kansas or something, I live in south east Kansas.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 14, 2012)

Will be in the Artist Alley so hopefully I'll have a table there (It's picked by lottery I think) got commissions to take and art CDs to sell!


----------



## Tigercougar (Nov 14, 2012)

Kayla said:


> Will be in the Artist Alley so hopefully I'll have a table there (It's picked by lottery I think) got commissions to take and art CDs to sell!



When you go to a convention where you must enter a lottery to secure an artist's alley table, do you usually win a spot? I'd like to know how good my chances are if I ever go to one of these.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 14, 2012)

Tigercougar said:


> When you go to a convention where you must enter a lottery to secure an artist's alley table, do you usually win a spot? I'd like to know how good my chances are if I ever go to one of these.




No clue, amigo, this is my first time doing the Artist Alley, last time I went to a con, I went with the Dealer's Table with Ebonyleopard


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll be there. I'm catching the train to Chicago here shortly and I'll arrive first thing tomorrow morning. This will be my first con so i'm pretty excited about it.


----------

